# Some photo's of my work



## DifferentColor (Feb 25, 2016)

New here, thought i would share a few pictures of some of my work that i have done.


----------



## DifferentColor (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Nabinko (Aug 3, 2015)

Very Nice. Great photography as well.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Did you do the trim? If so, what paint did you use?


----------



## BHenry (Jan 19, 2016)

You do nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## AlphaCoatings (Jun 27, 2016)

Holy crap! Perfectly executed paint job. Looks great.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Great amount of wok, strong portfolio.


----------



## icwolf28 (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow, amazing! Nice to see those beautiful works.


----------



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

Awesome work !


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Looks good. Nice job.


----------

